# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Two, August.



## Tawa

Month Two of the July '15 - June '16 Army Painting Challenge.

Get cracking then! :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

All right, lets do this! I will be painting Kytan, Daemon Engine of Khorne for my mandatory submission. If I make it on time, I might supply it with a named character I have yet to reveal.


----------



## Haskanael

a 10 man devastator squad, with 2 Heavy bolters and 2 Grav cannons. and a combi bolter.


----------



## Moriouce

Three-man squad of Windriders. I'll Edit in a pic during the day.


Edited!


----------



## Deus Mortis

I was originally going to do a Sicaran for this month, but given that I'm only in the country for 8 days and can't spend every minute painting, I've gone for something more...manageable. So I will be painting a chaplain for my legion. Photo to follow

Edit: Here's my before photo


----------



## R_Squared

More Green Tide, 30+ boyz in this unit, over half way there once this is done...


----------



## Drohar

After doing a month of hords, something different: 


Old One Eye


----------



## Lord of the Night

It's no Sicarian (something I won't be doing because I can't afford one for a while), but to celebrate the release of Age of Sigmar, I will make TWO mandatory entries for this month;



















A 5-man unit of Stormcast Liberators, and a single Sydonian Dragoon. I will consider both of these mandatory entries for this month, and if I fail either of them, I will fail the month (in my own eyes).

Let the painting begin!


LotN


----------



## Iraqiel

For me, Avenger Strike Fighter will be my primary, and a possible secondary will be a Militarum Deathstrike - if I have all the right bits! I'm also going to start work on Elspeth von Draken, but I don't know that I'll be able to do her justice in just this one month...


----------



## The Gunslinger

So for month two I am going to paint, you guessed it, another ten guardsmen. 








Now that i have the paint scheme down etc I might be able to fit in something else in the month, we will see. I am also trying to convert some steel legion guys into using mortars, because, well why not?


----------



## Haskanael

I did a thing.








next up


----------



## Roganzar

Time for my first set of electro-priests. For the glory of the Motive Force!


----------



## Tugger

Would I be able to enter this a month late? I just got back into the hobby and started painting again last Thursday...So I dont have an unit that would have been painted _solely_ in July. As I only undercoated before the 1st of August.


----------



## Turnip86

These are cultists for my Alpha Legion army so this'll be my second army, Empire being first. I'll probably be sticking with Alpha Legion for a few months at least, I have a nice shiny new Helchicken on the way and I'm itching to buy an Alpha Legion contemptor from FW.... and a Sicaran.... and Hell Talon.... and a Fire Raptor.... I need a job


----------



## Tawa

Tugger said:


> Would I be able to enter this a month late? I just got back into the hobby and started painting again last Thursday...So I dont have an unit that would have been painted _solely_ in July. As I only undercoated before the 1st of August.


Sure, you've only missed a single month mate :good:


----------



## Haskanael

because I could. things realy slow down when you have to take care of a sick partner xd


----------



## Moriouce

Done!


----------



## Deus Mortis

Here is my finished entry for this month, Chaplain Orsai of the 17th Millenial:


----------



## Turnip86

Finished the first set of cultists for my Alpha Legion. The idea is that because Alpha Legion are all about their spy networks and corrupting loyalist forces from the inside, all my cultists would be guard models which would then be able to cross over into my future renegade army once I expand on what I already have enough. All of the imperial eagles are supposed to be very subdued on the models and I still haven't decided which scenic bases to get for my chaos so I've held fire on painting bases yet so I can get them looking similar colour-wise.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Going with a nebelwerfer team this month.


----------



## Nordicus

Main challenge complete:









Time to assemble something - The itches man, they got me!


----------



## Haskanael

Nordicus said:


> Main challenge complete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to assemble something - The itches man, they got me!


thats bloody amazing


----------



## Lord of the Night

Let Vindication begin!























































Blood for the Blood God... Hah! His slaves have nothing on the Celestial Vindicators, the Rage of Sigmar incarnate.

Work on the Ironstrider continues.


LotN


----------



## R_Squared

Finished this off, at last. Nothing like painting the same thing 30 odd times! :grin:
I think I'm going for a smaller unit next month.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Project for the month. Primed white so probably going to paint it in my warband the Bone Machine's colors… but I may yet have a change of heart and go full Alpha Legion with it.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Khorne's Fist said:


> Going with a nebelwerfer team this month.


Hey mate, how do they match up to 40k in terms of scale? im looking for a replacement for the imperial mortars, something that looks more world wars era instead of the modern looking ones in the cadian heavy weapons teams sprue. I was thinking of using the helblaster volley gun from fantasy, but they may work better.

Cheers


----------



## Khorne's Fist

They're 28mm as well, but not at the heroic scale of 40k, but if you're just going to use the weapon with a 40k crew it'd be fine. I'll root out a 40k figure and take a scale pic for you later.


----------



## Relise

Late start this month as have been house hunting!!

I'm going to try and squeeze in 5 Nobs


----------



## Tawa

Relise said:


> I'm going to try and squeeze in 5 Nobs


Must. Resist.....

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel

Tawa said:


> Must. Resist.....


Be strong, your good work is already done.

So in complete disregard of what I may or may not have allegedly represented about my entries for this month in an earlier post, here was my August Entry:





Nordicus extension challenge will be an Astra Militarum Wyvern as I don't have all the required bits to make a deathstrike (yet - @bitsandkits)...


----------



## Nordicus

Iraqiel said:


> here was my August Entry


Amazing - Glad to see that I am not the only one who took on a big model. Truly great work my friend :good:

I have completed my bonus pledge, being 2 Soulgrinders. Here they are, with each their configuration_ (both have magnetized arms, so it's merely show the difference in weapons)_:

Number 1:









Number 2:









They are done in the same dark theme as my Bloodthirsters, with plenty of oil and blood on the side. Enjoy


----------



## Iraqiel

Nordicus said:


> Truly great work my friend


My thanks, and I'm glad to say the same again to you! Those entries are all fantastic!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> Going with a nebelwerfer team this month.


All done.


----------



## Lord of the Night

And my personal challenge of two model entries this month is complete, just barely. This Ironstrider was a bitch to put together, and both arms and the handlebars, along with a kickstand, fell off right before the final step. But the glue bonds even as I type this and tomorrow the final varnish will be applied, but the actual painting itself is finished at last. The basing on the other hand I am putting on hold as I need to acquire scenary to really make this base stand out, i'm thinking rusted razor wire and wreckage, maybe some armoured corpses. It will have the same dark rock and toxin pool base as the Skitarii did, but a vehicle like this needs more.

'Twas a fun month. I think i'll stick to one mandatory entry per month though, it's easier and less pressuring that way.

Edit: Better images added.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

I'm away until the 1st/2nd now, but keep it coming kids! :good:


----------



## Tha Tall One

I built and painted three sections of castle/city-wall, including a gate and some siege equipment this month.
Due to me being in a hurry, I only have foto's of the piece under construction and of everything finished.


----------



## Iraqiel

@Tha Tall One you have done some wizardry there to go from the start to the finish - it looks amazing! 

My 'Nordicus Extension Challenge' entry is here, the second Wyvern for my army! One to go, when I can afford it/have cut through my backlog some more.


Also pictured is as much of my second Deathstrike as I've been able to buy the bits for so far... damn stock shortages!


----------



## The Gunslinger

Iraqiel said:


> @Tha Tall One you have done some wizardry there to go from the start to the finish - it looks amazing!
> 
> My 'Nordicus Extension Challenge' entry is here, the second Wyvern for my army! One to go, when I can afford it/have cut through my backlog some more.
> 
> 
> Also pictured is as much of my second Deathstrike as I've been able to buy the bits for so far... damn stock shortages!


Mate I am constantly looking at your guard and taking notes and ideas for my own army. Always an inspiration, great work!

On another note, really going to try and get my guys finished, but I had an exam friday and another wednesday, so may struggle.


----------



## Iraqiel

The Gunslinger said:


> Mate I am constantly looking at your guard and taking notes and ideas for my own army. Always an inspiration, great work!
> 
> On another note, really going to try and get my guys finished, but I had an exam friday and another wednesday, so may struggle.


Hey, cheers mate! Good luck with your exam on Wednesday, maybe if you can slip Tawa a few nips of single malt he'll miss the cut off until after you're finished...


----------



## Mmbob

Little late entry but here it is! 

Before:









After:


----------



## Moriouce

Very clean and simple scheme and the blue realy makes those nobs pop! Great work!


----------



## Tha Tall One

Iraqiel said:


> @Tha Tall One you have done some wizardry there to go from the start to the finish - it looks amazing!


Says the man who buys a Titan halfway through the month and has it finished two weeks later, and has enough time left to paint another vehicle, both beautiful. If I am a wizard, you must be an archmage. Awesome work man.


----------



## Mmbob

Moriouce said:


> Very clean and simple scheme and the blue realy makes those nobs pop! Great work!


Thank you 
Was going for the braveheart-theme. Unfortunately a friend of mine beat me to it so kinda "stole the idea"


----------



## Relise

Relise said:


> Late start this month as have been house hunting!!
> 
> I'm going to try and squeeze in 5 Nobs


Just about got them done  just need to Dullcote them when it stops raining here.


----------



## Roganzar

Damn real life getting in the way of my painting hobby.
Anyways, managed to finish my Corpuscarii Electro-Priests for my Adeptus Mechanicus army.

Sadly, they got a little rushed in order to finish on time.


----------



## Iraqiel

Roganzar said:


> Corpuscarii Electro-Priests for my Adeptus Mechanicus army.


Cool, I love those models. You've given them a real palid flesh, electro-horror-punk look which is awesome.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well I'm throwing down the first RL card. Daughters second birthday and a holiday away equals no time for modelling.


----------



## Tawa

Thread closed


----------

